# New GTO Owner



## kjames (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello to all and I'm proud to say after 5 years of looking, I am now an owner of a 2006 GTO!! The car is Phantom Black with red interior and 6 speed transmission. The car has 80,000 miles on it and is all stock. The first thing I am doing is changing all the fluids and replacing the brakes and rotors. The radiator unfortunately has a small leak and will need to be replaced soon. I checked my strut mounts and of course, as I figured, they are shot. The rubber boots in the struts are dry rotted as well. I have noticed some clunking coming from the rear end area when I go from reverse to 1st gear. I have royal purple max 75W140 with friction modifier that I plan on using. I am going to stick with the Dexron III in the transmission. So where do I start??????? I have been on the Kollar Racing web site looking at front and rear suspension kits. Is this a good start??? I'm not wanting to do anything radical but make it handle like it should. Are the BC BR RACING FRONT and REAR COIL OVERS the way to go??? This car is a weekend driver and will be covered up in the garage through the winter. I have been researching on the forum long before owning one of these cars. The power is unbelievable and I am excited to make it handle like is runs. Any help and advise would be greatly appreciated. One last thing, is there anyone close to Columbus, Ohio that has some experience with these cars?? Thanks!atriot:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Is Grand Rapids close?  Congrats. My advice is to talk to Andy at Kollar and tell him your budget and goals. He won't steer you wrong. Unless you're racing I'd say get the cheapest spring, damper combo he has and save the extra money for the inevitable other things that may pop up. The rubber drive shaft guibos failing are somewhat common on these 8-10 year old cars. A new one piece drive shaft is the best cure if that happens. Check the BCM wiring behind the glove box too. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/bcm-wiring-harness-chafing-28977/


----------



## kjames (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you very much. Changing transmission and rear end fluid today while I have access to a car left at a buddy's auto shop. Will check those other things out also. Thanks again


----------



## kjames (Jan 10, 2011)

Well got the fluids changed and it definitely needed it. Found one of the rear coil springs is broke and the rubber drive shaft guibos is shot. I now believe that's the clunking noise that I hear. I also have a small leak around one of the axle shafts. The biggest issue I have to fix right away is the radiator. Any suggestions on an upgrade or with no more than what I'm doing, just use a good aftermarket one?


----------



## teds06goat (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi. I would check the top radiator hose for a hole underneath near the fan shroud. Ive heard our Goats have a rubbing issue there. Which makes people think they have a hole in there radiators. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

